# does @salludon mog me??



## joao (Sep 13, 2019)

.


----------



## needsolution (Sep 13, 2019)

literally who


----------



## Scarface (Sep 13, 2019)

yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

his lower third mogs you, and eye are are on the highest level possible.
He probably mogs u too in the 2nd third, tbh he has good zygos.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 13, 2019)

he mogs you
and stop coping about your eyes too. only good feature is blue eyes.
if Saludan had them, you could as well rope, if you reach it lmao

case closed


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 13, 2019)

he mogs you to oblivion ngl, not to mention the height difference


----------



## joao (Sep 13, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> he mogs you
> and stop coping about your eyes too. only good feature is blue eyes.
> if Saludan had them, you could as well rope, if you reach it lmao
> 
> case closed


is he a psl8?


Felix97 said:


> he mogs you to oblivion ngl, not to mention the height difference


is he a psl 8?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 13, 2019)

Did op really just ask this


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 13, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> he mogs you to oblivion ngl, not to mention the height difference









JFL @ how pathetic this whore is, all her assest is her shitty ass that isn't even that good and any slim girl can have a similar one after 1,5 year @ the gym

average makeup fraud face, small af tits, no neotenous appeal, whoremaxxed, and nothing impressive waist:hip

These females gymcel are as pathetic as male gymcels


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 13, 2019)

joao said:


> .


he does


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 13, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> JFL @ how pathetic this whore is, all her assest is her shitty ass that isn't even that good and any slim girl can have a similar one after 1,5 year @ the gym
> 
> average makeup fraud face, small af tits, no neotenous appeal, whoremaxxed, and nothing impressive waist:hip
> 
> These females gymcel are as pathetic as male gymcels


yea all instagram models are slutty. gym and makeup fraud as a foid gives u insane SMV

though i like her face, pheno and i dont mind small tits (imagine preferences exist)


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 13, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> JFL @ how pathetic this whore is, all her assest is her shitty ass that isn't even that good and any slim girl can have a similar one after 1,5 year @ the gym
> 
> average makeup fraud face, small af tits, no neotenous appeal, whoremaxxed, and nothing impressive waist:hip
> 
> These females gymcel are as pathetic as male gymcels


who is that in the gif


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

joao said:


> is he a psl8?
> 
> is he a psl 8?


nah, but very close to 7 if not 7 imo.
You'r about a 6 sir


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 13, 2019)

Are you for real? Just because of height he mogs you.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 13, 2019)

he mogs u obv why is that even a question


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 13, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> who is that in the gif


Sommer Ray


----------



## pisslord (Sep 13, 2019)

ofc u manlet(not srs sry)


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Sep 13, 2019)

streege said:


> nah, but very close to 7 if not 7 imo.
> You'r about a 6 sir


bruh hes a dwarf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

untermensch said:


> bruh hes a dwarf


 only face.
IRL he is barely a 5 sir


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Sep 13, 2019)

streege said:


> only face.
> IRL he is barely a 5 sir


ok sir


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 13, 2019)

50% of the forum mogs you for you being a midget, despite you having better face than 90% of them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

untermensch said:


> ok sir


it is what it is, sir.


cocainecowboy said:


> 50% of the forum mogs you for you being a midget, despite you having better face than 90% of them


life is unfair with midgets sir.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> JFL @ how pathetic this whore is, all her assest is her shitty ass that isn't even that good and any slim girl can have a similar one after 1,5 year @ the gym
> 
> average makeup fraud face, small af tits, no neotenous appeal, whoremaxxed, and nothing impressive waist:hip
> 
> These females gymcel are as pathetic as male gymcels



she'll be a milf too boyo

her mom is still hot and she's in her 50's


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> she'll be a milf too boyo
> 
> her mom is still hot and she's in her 50's



body is rude af.
Women have to be kind, elegant, and fine, not "curved" af.
and face is the way most important feature physically.
Don't understand body only, guys.


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 13, 2019)

you wouldnt even slay if you were 6ft u subhuman


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 13, 2019)

salludon is 7.5 psl lol.


----------



## joao (Sep 13, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> you wouldnt even slay if you were 6ft u subhuman


really?!


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 13, 2019)

joao said:


> really?!


Sad to admit it but it's over for you OP.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 13, 2019)

joao said:


> really?!



nah you would slay at 6'2 ft, but not as much as salludon, there is more or less 1 PSL point of difference


----------



## joao (Sep 13, 2019)

streege said:


> nah you would slay at 6'2 ft, but not as much as salludon, there is more or less 1 PSL point of difference


What is his lay count?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, Salludon is god.


----------



## joao (Sep 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 50% of the forum mogs you for you being a midget, despite you having better face than 90% of them


I mog more than 90%


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Salludon is shit. 0 jb apeal


----------



## joao (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Salludon is shit. 0 jb apeal


do i have jb appeal??


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

joao said:


> do i have jb appeal??


You have some, more than slaudon


----------



## joao (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> You have some, more than slaudon


*salludon


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

joao said:


> *salludon


I don't give a shit


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Sep 14, 2019)

yes salludan does mog


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Salludon is shit. 0 jb apeal



You don’t know shit


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> You don’t know shit


ypu know shit. He looks old. He can attract 20+ yo foids not jb's


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> ypu know shit. He looks old. He can attract 20+ yo foids not jb's



You ever actually spoke to a girl?

The delusion that teens only like young pretty boys needs to end.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> You ever actually spoke to a girl?
> 
> The delusion that teens only like young pretty boys needs to end.


so why only preetyboys or highclass dudes slay while masculine ethnics like salludon are not? While foids have dude like Dicaprio on wallpapers on their phones? Think


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> so why only preetyboys or highclass dudes slay while masculine ethnics like salludon are not? While foids have dude like Dicaprio on wallpapers on their phones? Think



Think what jfl? 

I hear every day foids fawning over masc dudes get your shit together and stop hacking off over pretyboys. Literally no foid nowadays has a massive crush on dicaprio like they used too. So stop using him as some sort of example to prove your point. 


In b4 you post an outlier.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

joao said:


> What is his lay count?



0.


Virgin said:


> Think what jfl?
> 
> I hear every day foids fawning over masc dudes get your shit together and stop hacking off over pretyboys. Literally no foid nowadays has a massive crush on dicaprio like they used too. So stop using him as some sort of example to prove your point.
> 
> ...



as i said : the Salludon ratio of attractiveness is like 7 girls out 10 finds him very attractive, like very.
But not 3 out 10, and i have to say that i live in an area where girls hate ethnics.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Think what jfl?
> 
> I hear every day foids fawning over masc dudes get your shit together and stop hacking off over pretyboys. Literally no foid nowadays has a massive crush on dicaprio like they used too. So stop using him as some sort of example to prove your point.
> 
> ...


so what you would say that one foid have gigacrush on Jared Leto? Masculine man are attractive but saludon don't come close to 7 psl mm. Bad hair which are very important for jb's, bad eye color and he have beard with take away all his jb apeal. Even as a masculine man beard is good only to hide weak lower third. He also just look old.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> so what you would say that one foid have gigacrush on Jared Leto? Masculine man are attractive but saludon don't come close to 7 psl mm. Bad hair which are very important for jb's, bad eye color and he have beard with take away all his jb apeal. Even as a masculine man beard is good only to hide weak lower third. He also just look old.



Salludon is a 6.3 and would attract JBs

Your ass needs to understand that JBs like older men as much as pretty boys.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Salludon is a 6.3 and would attract JBs
> 
> Your ass needs to understand that JBs like older men as much as pretty boys.


no they don't keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Salludon is a 6.3 and would attract JBs
> 
> Your ass needs to understand that JBs like older men as much as pretty boys.



bro if salludin is a 6.3, even at my best i'm not a 5 like srs. Or i don't know how to rate properly.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> no they don't keep coping



You don’t actually speak or go near foids, your ‘opinion’ is based on nothing and what other psl autistics have told you.


streege said:


> bro if salludin is a 6.3, even at my best i'm not a 5 like srs. Or i don't know how to rate properly.



Going on the scale where 4 is average.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> You don’t actually speak or go near foids, your ‘opinion’ is based on nothing and what other psl autistics have told you.
> 
> 
> Going on the scale where 4 is average.



i see, but then which PSL would you give me at best considering my best pic - old ones - and side profile ? compared to this scale, certainly way below 5 tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

streege said:


> i see, but then which PSL would you give me at best considering my best pic - old ones - and side profile ? compared to this scale, certainly way below 5 tbh.



I’ve seen one pic tbh. 

Imgur doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> You don’t actually speak or go near foids, your ‘opinion’ is based on nothing and what other psl autistics have told you.


ha so you think foids will tell you that they like old man right? From what i see most of bf of my oneits and dudes that slay in my school are either preetyboys or high class (averge masculinity and femininity, kind of like Alain Delon or Nessman). They like older man but not old looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> ha so you think foids will tell you that they like old man right? From what i see most of bf of my oneits and dudes that slay in my school are either preetyboys or high class (averge masculinity and femininity, kind of like Alain Delon or Nessman). They like older man but not old looking.



‘Old men’ = in their 20’s just accept the fact that. JBs like masculinity. Jfl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> ‘Old men’ = in their 20’s just accept the fact that. JBs like masculinity. Jfl


so why they fuck preetyboys like chico and dicaprio? JFL at you're masculine old looking dude with beard. Masculine like kortajarena, Pitt or O'pry is good not saludon like.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> so why they fuck preetyboys like chico and dicaprio? JFL at you're masculine old looking dude with beard. Masculine like kortajarena, Pitt or O'pry is good not saludon like.



They fuck both you dumb cunt. Why is that so hard for you too understand.


----------



## Redrighthand (Sep 14, 2019)

this may sound like a blackpilll but your face isn't that much... i mog you facially and I'm nothing special 
to answer you question, he mogs you yeah, by a lot


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> They fuck both you dumb cunt. Why is that so hard for you too understand.


16s don't fuck old looking man with beards


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> 16s don't fuck old looking man with beards



I’m done arguing with your ass.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 14, 2019)

Virgin said:


> I’m done arguing with your ass.


vice versa


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> this may sound like a blackpilll but your face isn't that much... i mog you facially and I'm nothing special
> to answer you question, he mogs you yeah, by a lot


are you talking to me??


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> are you talking to me??


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

Angel said:


> View attachment 112924


because i didn't understand if he was talking to me...


----------



## Redrighthand (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> are you talking to me??


Yes. your delusions of grandeur are subject of amusement at this point


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> Yes. your delusions of grandeur are subject of amusement at this point


I am very goodlooking you are delusional if you cant see that


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> I am very goodlooking you are delusional if you cant see that


Mogs me


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

Angel said:


> Mogs me


me?


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> me?


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> I am very goodlooking you are delusional if you cant see that


do live pics to be sure


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

Angel said:


> Yeah


I mog like 97% of people. I am not saying on this forum because people here seem to be above average. But from people I see in the street almost no one mogs me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> I mog like 97% of people. I am not saying on this forum because people here seem to be above average. But from people I see in the street almost no one mogs me.


you live in brazil sir, it's easy, although 97/100 is probably too much


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> people here seem to be above average


brutal blackpill


psl7 fatty said:


> you wouldnt even slay if you were 6ft u subhuman


stfu, hed slay with 6ft height. youre honestly retarded


----------



## joao (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> you live in brazil sir, it's easy, although 97/100 is probably too much


man i live in portugal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

joao said:


> man i live in portugal


oh i see, yeah you probably mog most of portuguesh.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

many men on looksmax mog you man


----------



## joao (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> many men on looksmax mog you man


really how many


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

joao said:


> really how many


Many


----------



## joao (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Many


I have just seen salludon


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

joao said:


> I have just seen salludon


So many men man


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> So many men man


Cope he’s gl


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Cope he’s gl


Too many men man


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Too many men man


Toos me


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Toos me


Mes me


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Mes me


 Me


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Me


Adept


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Adept


Adepts me


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Adepts me


Angels me


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Angels me


Sakata gintokis me


----------



## joao (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Sakata gintokis me


What is that are you okay?


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

joao said:


> What is that are you okay?


He has chronic case of ligma


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> He has chronic case of ligma


Ligma balls


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel said:


> Ligma balls


Wtf bro I had it all set up, he was gonna say "whats ligma" and i would respond with ligma balls. You ruined it


----------



## joao (Sep 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Wtf bro I had it all set up, he was gonna say "whats ligma" and i would respond with ligma balls. You ruined it


What is ligma??


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

joao said:


> What is ligma??


Ligma balls


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

tbh


BigBoy said:


> Ligma balls


 

tbh you'r a fking kid in your mind, sir


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> tbh
> 
> 
> 
> tbh you'r a fking kid in your mind, sir


I'm 16, sir


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

joao said:


> I mog like 97% of people. I am not saying on this forum because people here seem to be above average. But from people I see in the street almost no one mogs me.


i dont understand how something like this can leave the mouth of a 5'3" man. this is peak delusion right here


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont understand how something like this can leave the mouth of a 5'3" man. this is peak delusion right here


everyone can dream sir.
I wish i could ascend one day to 6 PSL with little surgeries. I'm probably dreaming, but...


----------



## joao (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont understand how something like this can leave the mouth of a 5'3" man. this is peak delusion right here


Facially of course...


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> I'm probably dreaming





joao said:


> Facially of course...


your face doesnt matter when ur 5'3"

you are seen as genetic dead-end by 99% of females


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> your face doesnt matter when ur 5'3"
> 
> you are seen as genetic dead-end by 99% of females


it is what it is, don't break my dreams, instead gives me hope sir


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> it is what it is, dreams


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

yeah i'll probably be below but whatever, dream is my fuel.
Give me a sign of hope, about something in that matter, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> yeah i'll probably be below but whatever, dream is my fuel.
> Give me a sign of hope, about something in that matter, sir.


not in the west. very ethnic pheno


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> not in the west. very ethnic pheno


sad but truth is the only thing that matters imo.
i'm already well appreciated where i do came from. i have to say that most guys are quite below average considering the PSL rating, that's why. 
and anyway, we are animals with instincts : everybody will - or the most intelligent - go in LTR/marriage, with someones who looks like him, have the same personnality, etc.
it's in our DNA, that's why differents pheno do exist.
even salludon is probably not a 6 PSL considering the women rating that i've asked. The thing is ,contrary to lots of guys here, i'm not an incel and never had issues with girls. Ascending is mostly for self esteem and halo effect - if i can have one despite my pheno, not sure.


----------

